# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  service manual από οποιαδήποτε ασπρόμαυρη τηλεόραση ........

## ok1gr

με λάμπες, συγκεκριμένα θέλω την περιοχή ενίσχυσης ήχου με την pl95.

----------


## stelios

Εχω ενα σχεδιο(παλιο) αλλα εχει την pl 95 και οχι την el95 απο οτι θυμαμαι η διαφορα τους ειναι η ταση στο νημα .αν το θες στειλε το mail σου να σου το στειλω γιατι δ ξερω 
αλο τροπο.......

----------


## ok1gr

Αυτήν θέλω. ΑΝ ΚΑΙ βρήκα περίπου το σχέδιο που έψαχνα σε παρακαλώ αν μπορείς στείλε το γιατί θέλω να κάνω μερικές βελτιώσεις. Το e-mail μου είναι panos_grΑotenet.gr   Όπου Α βάζεις @ (για λογους spam). Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

